# Shots



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tomorrow Jersey is getting his last (I think) set of shots. I'm not even sure what they are. All I know is they allow him to go to the dog park and places like Petco and I can put him on the vet floors without him getting sick. When your dogs/puppies get shots, do they get sick for a few days? I heard from a groomer that sometimes they don't feel well after they get shots, but I have a party tomorrow so I don't know if I should stay home with him just in case or if he seems fine should I go?

Plus, after he gets these shots (he's 4 months old) are these the last shots he'll ever need? My friend told me they should never get shots after puppyhood.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I domt know how it works in the USA but in the UK they get 2 sets as puppys 1 at about 8weeks (i think) the next at maybe12weeks, after that they get an anual booster every year. with out the booster they can not go the kennels, day care, puppy class, etc , i think some groomers would refuse them to. 

but i dont know what the case is in the US. i know someone who is imposting dogs and she cant get them till they are 12 months old because of tye rabies shots they get, they need to wait several months to see if they have any singes of it. 

you will prabably find he will have a tempritur and be a bit lathargic, its normaly a live vaccean they use which means they are infecting the dog with a small amount og the virus but they have all been altered so that they cant reproduce themselves its just the shell the boddy reacts to which will give them the imunity they need. 
will someone els be home with him, i would play it by ear and see what you think. ask they vet what the shot is for and what he/she exspects the reaction to be


----------

